# Everything We Think We Know About Addiction Is Wrong



## Alex (30/10/15)

*Everything We Think We Know About Addiction Is Wrong*
**

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tom. F (30/10/15)

Interesting


----------



## Jan (30/10/15)

Tom. F said:


> Interesting


Very interesting. 
If I think back I had a bond with my cigarettes that bond has been replaced with a bond with my vape gear. At least it is a healthier relationship

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tom. F (30/10/15)

Agreed. Cigarettes helped me through many a tough time and I take refuge in a relaxing vape much the same. I know I love my gear much more than any box of smokes I ever bought. There's just something about optimising and personalising things that garners that bond that you speak of. When I get my setup to work perfectly I enjoy that satisfaction much more than anything I got from lighting up a cigarette. The cig didn't have any association to me other than me owning it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MetalGearX (30/10/15)

Yes vaping could cost more than smoking, but once you settle in and you know what you like then it becomes satisfying. I enjoy vaping much more than smoking for sure and it fits perfectly for me. It stimulates the technical side as well and I have learned more from it than from smoking.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

